# Nikon Buckmaster



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

In need of a new scope and am leaning towards a nikon. I'm thinking of either going with the BDC reticle or a mil dot. I would be using the scope exclusively for coyote hunting. I would like to be able to get fairly consistent accuracy out to 400yds. Any helpful comments would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If that is what you want then go with it, but there are much better choices out there.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a Nikon Buckmasters, and they are better than most in the same price range. I have a couple and in my opinion they are clearer and crisper than the Leupold VX II's. I have never had an issue with them returning to or holding zero. I do prefer the mildot reticle though.

huntin1


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I just picked up a Mueller TAC II 3-10x44. I have a Buckmaster 4.5-14x44 currently. Comparing side-by-side in similar zooms in day-light, I can't see a difference. At 8:30pm looking down our street (very low lights) the Mueller is much more bright/clear....again in side-by-side comparisons in similar zoom ranges. Has Mil-Dots as well. I haven't shot it yet, but based on the reviews I have read, hopefully it won't dissapoint me.

I have had my Buckmaster for a number of years now, and it's a very good quality scope and I am in now way dissatisfied or dissapointed with its performance in any way. It's helped me kill many a deer and targets. I was between the Mueller and the Buckmaster on my latest purchase, but I just wanted something different than another Buckmaster.


----------



## CV-580 (Apr 29, 2008)

I purchased a Nikon Buckmaster scope based on "huntin1's" and several others recommendation.

Have been very happy with mine and as he said, "...they are better than most in the same price range."

Not only do I prefer the Mil Dot reticle, I think Nikon's BDC reticle is worthless.

C.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Nikon Buckmaster is one of the better "mid-priced" scopes. There are sveral in my safe and I'm very satisfied with them...

The issue of BDC & MD reticles is a whole nother can of worms. What is often overlooked is that BDC type reticle drops are calculated with the scope at max power. The drops will not be accurate at say, 6X. That's not to say you can't shoot at 6X and figure out where they are, but the drops won't coincide with the charts included with the scope. Smart money doesn't take them at face value anyway...

MDs are a range estimating device which can be used for hold over but are not designed as such. Personally I find them more useful for holding wind drift than as a holdover point of reference. Depending on who makes the scope they will vary from 3.45" to 3.6" center to center between dots (mils), and double per 100 yards at what ever range they are calibrated to. I could be wrong but am unaware of any variable power scope in which MDs correct to remain the same as the power is changed. This is why most old timers like myself prefer a straight 10X in our MD scopes, makes the math easier (10X scope with 3.6" MD @ 100 yards equals 7.2" @ 200, 9.2" @ 300, and so on). So being a target that is 18" tall and fits one mil (center to center of two dots) is 500 yards away. With the rifle zero'ed at 100 yards and the drops pre-calculated/shot, the scope's elevation is set for 500 yards, the shooter holds dead on (assuming a zero value wind), and takes the shot.

If you are setting up a hunting rifle and will be holding shots to under 400 (a wise choice, IMO), I personally question the utility of MDs for you. I only find them useful on specialized rifles and don't use them on most hunting rifles. Despite having a number of Burris Ballistic Plex scopes, find them more of a PITA than anything else and usually ignore the extra plexes, opting to zero for a max point blank instead.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> I could be wrong but am unaware of any variable power scope in which MDs correct to remain the same as the power is changed.


With a FFP (First Focal Plane) scope the MD's should remain constant through out the power ranges. As the magnification increase so does the size of your reticle giving you the ability to estimate range on any power level.

I for one have a few buckmaster and have nothing but praise for them. They indeer are very well made scope for thier price.

Knutson


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

knutson24 said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong but am unaware of any variable power scope in which MDs correct to remain the same as the power is changed.
> ...


That's a given, however as I stated I know of none that are available. Maybe in the upper end tactical scopes with variable power, the kind you need to take a four year loan out to buy. That would raise the price considerably so I sure wouldn't expect that capability in stuff of the Buckmaster price range. NO BDC scope I have ever heard off has FFP, all seem to be calibrated to their maximum magnification...


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> That's a given, however as I stated I know of none that are available. Maybe in the upper end tactical scopes with variable power, the kind you need to take a four year loan out to buy. That would raise the price considerably so I sure wouldn't expect that capability in stuff of the Buckmaster price range. NO BDC scope I have ever heard off has FFP, all seem to be calibrated to their maximum magnification...


I totally agree. I guess you just made a generally broad statement and I as trying to help clarify for those that may not be as well informed.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Falcon has a ffp scope for 299 or 399, meuller has on that is in the same price point and swfa 3-9(not the hd) super sniper are in the 300 dollar range, buschnell has also came out with some ffp that are a good price also. All of those are not expensive. Vortex with the pst and alot of features including a ffp reticle is 899 which is still a good price point for what you are getting. Then you move up to the big dogs NSX,S&B,Hendsoldt, US optics which are a bit more but in the long run very worth the price. Buy once cry once is a good saying to live by when talking about glass.


----------

